# Too many footnotes?



## Notthemama1984

Is there such a thing as too many footnotes in research papers?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

In research papers that I deal with from seminary students this can be an issue. Especially when the footnotes are merely tangential thoughts unrelated to the item so referenced. Many students seem to think that any thought that pops into their head as they craft their paper warrants a footnote. Keep the footnotes on target with the context of the paper. Don't overdo things because of a fear of being accused of violating the efforts of others. That is what quotations and tips of the hat to others are for in the body of the paper. And for Pete's sake, on a new page, start over with a reference and not just carry over _ibid_ after _ibid_ such that I have to follow a chain all the way back to page one. 

AMR


----------



## Notthemama1984

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Especially when the footnotes are merely tangential thoughts unrelated to the item so referenced. Many students seem to think that any thought that pops into their head as they craft their paper warrants a footnote.



I don't have the Ibid problem, but am not sure about the other. I am not using footnotes to elaborate on rabbit trails or such. I am only using footnotes to reference works. I do have alot though.


----------



## jogri17

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> on a new page, start over with a reference



Please, half the books published in Reformed circles do that!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Boliver, remember that in general a research paper should be your thoughts, conclusions, etc. with the support of others. If you have more than a couple citations per paragraph, you may have a problem. Disclaimer: my experience lies more with secular literature/research, but I doubt that seminary expects you simply to gather everyone else's thoughts without tying it together with your own.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Chaplainintraining said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when the footnotes are merely tangential thoughts unrelated to the item so referenced. Many students seem to think that any thought that pops into their head as they craft their paper warrants a footnote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the Ibid problem, but am not sure about the other. I am not using footnotes to elaborate on rabbit trails or such. I am only using footnotes to reference works. I do have alot though.
Click to expand...

 


Scottish Lass said:


> Boliver, remember that in general a research paper should be your thoughts, conclusions, etc. with the support of others. If you have more than a couple citations per paragraph, you may have a problem. Disclaimer: my experience lies more with secular literature/research, but I doubt that seminary expects you simply to gather everyone else's thoughts without tying it together with your own.


Wise advice from SL here. A lot of citations per paragraph or two sets alarms bells off for me when reviewing research papers. This is a good guide on separating too much borrowing from original thought:

Westminster Theological Seminary - Plagiarism

*Note*: I am not implying this is the case for you at all. The examples given at the site above indicate issues that many students struggle with and fail to grasp. Your issue is one of too much attribution, not too little as the examples at the site focus upon.

Note also that the author calls attention to giving a _tip of the hat_ to others in the *Adequate Acknowledgement: Paraphrase.* This is what I meant in my previous post.

The author's final words are wise: _use others...but don't exploit them_.

AMR


----------

